# BBB~ Difference between cold smoke and hot smoke??



## brae (Nov 17, 2011)

As I said I am going to be smoking some BBB for Christmas presents this year.

Info: using boston butt, will butterfly. Plan on using High Mountain. AMAZ pellet smoker. But was curious. What is the difference in the final product between cold smoking and the recipe from High Mountain which says cook at I think 140 degrees.  I know fat renders at 85 degrees, so I do not want to render the fat, but is there a taste difference?

Also, if you want to add like brown sugar or anything else (seasonings like cracked pepper) do you add that as you cure or afterward when drying in the frig pre smoke.

Finally, I will be butterflying 3 five pound butts.  In calculating smoke time, do I only go on the thickness of the thickest piece for all?  I think the calculation is pounds X 1/4 =.  That's for 1.   Any change for additional pieces?

Finally, which preference is better in your opinion; hanging or flat on the grills.

I would so appreciate any feedback.  And pulease!  Pray for me and the recipients of my labors!!!  LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

Brae said:


> As I said I am going to be smoking some BBB for Christmas presents this year.
> 
> Info: using boston butt, will butterfly. Plan on using High Mountain. AMAZ pellet smoker. But was curious. What is the difference in the final product between cold smoking and the recipe from High Mountain which says cook at I think 140 degrees.  I know fat renders at 85 degrees, so I do not want to render the fat, but is there a taste difference? I have never hot smoked BBB always cold, so someone who has done both will have to answer this one.
> 
> ...


Good luck!!!


----------



## brae (Nov 17, 2011)

SmokinAl~  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I would have added the sugar during the cure time.  Not good.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 17, 2011)

SmokinAl is the man, and if you follow his advice, you'll have a great product. I know, because I have prepared my BBB essentially the same way, with just a few minor differences.
 


Brae said:


> As I said I am going to be smoking some BBB for Christmas presents this year.
> 
> Info: using boston butt, will butterfly. Plan on using High Mountain. AMAZ pellet smoker. But was curious. What is the difference in the final product between cold smoking and the recipe from High Mountain which says cook at I think 140 degrees.  I know fat renders at 85 degrees, so I do not want to render the fat, but is there a taste difference?  I have both hot and cold smoked, and I get the best results with cold -- so far.  My smoker temp was around 90ish most of the run a couple of weeks ago, and it was fantastic.  Hot smoking works fine; I've done it around 130*, but it did not take up as much smoke as I prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

The reason I said to add the spices after the cure is because I was looking at the cracked pepper in your post. I use cure#1 & the brine I use to cure with has salt & sugar in it. We like pepper bacon so when it's done curing we coat it with olive oil & a thick coating of cracked pepper. This way you have that pepper crust on the bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2011)

Everybody has differing opinions.

Before I get to my opinions, let me clarify one thing that others will agree on.

Hi Mt was using that same instruction sheet since before the USDA changed the safe finished temp of Pork from 160˚ to 145˚.

Therefore You should change your options to either #1---cold smoke or #2----smoke to 145˚, because it would not make any sense to smoke it to 140˚, and still have to fry it before eating it, when you could take it to 145˚, and be able to eat it cold or just warm it up a bit.

These are just how I do things---Doesn't mean you have to:

I use TQ, instead of Hi Mt, and I add brown sugar with my cure.

If I used Hi Mt again, I would add a little brown sugar, because it might counter-act their extra salt in their mix.

Then after I rinse & fry test, I sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, before getting my pellicle, before smoking.

Cold or hot smoke?

I like Warm smoke the best.  130 without smoke---Then smoke at 130˚/140˚ for as many hours as it takes to get good color. Then increase gradually until the internal temp gets to at least 145˚. Warm smoke doesn't take as long to get good color as it does with cold smoke. IMO

Now when I want to eat some, I can eat it cold, or just warm it a bit before eating. My favorite way is to throw it in a hot pan for about a minute on each side, or just long enough to bubble a little. I don't like to have to fry my BBB or my CB, before eating, like you have to do if it was cold smoked. It gets all curled up & rubbery. That's why I like to "Warm Smoke" my BBB & my CB.

Bear


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 17, 2011)

I hot, warm and cold smoke my BBB so I thought I would add my opinion and the pros and cons of each method. Keep in mind there is no real con to bacon. Again these are just opinions based on my BBB smokes. There's no right or wrong way as long as you follow the cure directions.

I use Sugar Cure by Morton's who also makes TQ. I normally warm smoke like Bear but if I'm in a hurry I hot smoke. Hot or warm smoking to 145-150 allows the bacon to be eaten right out of the fridge without being cooked again. The downside(if you can even call it that) is that the fat renders. In the grand scheme of things it's not a huge deal but when I'm running it through the slicer the pieces will sometimes come apart along the marbling/fat streaks. Still tastes like heaven but doesn't look as cool.

When I cold smoke I go for 9-12 hours. There is definitely a much smokier taste to the final product. The plus is no rendering of fat so it looks cool and it's super smoky. The downside is that the maple syrup that I rub on prior to smoking doesn't "bake" on like it does during the hot or warm smokes. My cold smoked BBB doesn't have nearly the sweet maple taste that my hot or warmed smoked does.

As far as the spices etc, I add Brown sugar to the bags that I place the meat in after the cure has been applied. I have no clue if this makes any difference but it's how I usually do it. I always hope that some of the brown sugar will "hitch a ride" with the cure as it penetrates the meat but who knows if that's what happens. Hi Mountain is a little salty for my taste so I would suggest something to sweeten it up and offset the saltiness. A thorough soak and rinse is highly advised.

Good luck and sorry for rambling on.


----------



## brae (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW guys! So much terrific information.  I have printed it out and will refer to it.  I think I will cold smoke and try it at 90 degrees for 12 hours, more if necessary for color.   I will add the brown sugar  in the bag during the cure, and the  garlic and onion powder just before forming the pellicle.  I will add the CBP just before the smoke. .  And I will stick to grates rather than hanging JUST because of the money issue (although I did find the bacon hangers for only 7.49 each on Amazon).  I will use a combination of maple and apple pellets, although still considering the pecan and maple.  I will use the empty water pan as a baffle to deflect the smoke so it doesn't directly hit the bottom of the bottom rung slab.

I can see why hubby spent so much time a studin' as he would say before embarking on any new smoke.  We never did bacon. Now it is up to me.

Thank you all so much!  I am going to buy the butts this weeks end.   Still awaiting the Mountain cure but it should be here on the morrow.  I am so excited.  Thanks so much. I can see I am going to have to get some sort of digital photo device to share with you, but that will be another day. But will keep you informed; perhaps my neighbor will take some pics for me to share with you.

Thanks again!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2011)

since you are cold smoking and using todd's pelet smoker,  don't even worry about the temp....just give it as much smoke as you want. (min 8-9 hrs/ i like 10+) lot's of sound advice for different ways.....try them all and see what you like.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 18, 2011)

You can also get bacon hangers from Butcher Packer, i own 6 of them and they are a good investment and will last a lifetime (I throw them in the dishwasher after every smoke and they clean up like brand new!).

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=65

these are stainless steel, not nickel plated (cheap ones are np and the plating comes off).

Also, whether you cold smoke or hot smoke the bacon is really of little difference; once you fry it you render out the rest of the fat anyways; and the less fat, the better (check out YAWYE Club! lol!).


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2011)

Great Info Guys!

I cold smoke my bacon with Apple for 12 hours.

Don't worry about the temp, unless you ambient temp is in the 40's or lower.  If it is, just turn your smoker on for a short period to warm it up.

Good Luck and Keep Us Posted!!!

Todd


----------



## brae (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Pops!  I checked them out and ordered a few.  Decent price.  Thanks again.


----------



## brae (Nov 19, 2011)

All that research and shot down.  Checked with me ma, and she refuses to eat cold smoked bacon"cause I'm afraid".......... So on to some of the other fabulous information you guys gave me and will do a warm smoke to 145 degrees.  I'm going to combine Teenuts and Bears techniques and let you know.  I am curious now about Mortons sugar cure and plan to pursue next time.  Then maybe up to the big boys with tQ.  Only time and success, and money LOL, will tell.  Thank you all so much.  My neighbor does have a camera so will send Q view.  Problem is the High Mount has not arrived yet setting me back a week.  True diligence will get her done however.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 21, 2011)

I cold smoke for up to 48 hours!  Just depends on how long until I get a good color change.


----------

